# What do you mostly use your flashlight for?



## SmurfTacular (Mar 3, 2010)

I only use mine when im in my garage at night, or in my backyard. And occasionally when I go camping or going to the desert over night. Thats pretty much it. If I had a daily use for it I would definitely shell out a lot of cash for a really nice light. But for now, im just going to stick with my simple p7 3D Maglite, and my Ultrafire 18650. 


What do you use your flashlight for?


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 3, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> I only use mine when im in my garage at night, or in my backyard. And occasionally when I go camping or going to the desert over night. Thats pretty much it. If I had a daily use for it I would definitely shell out a lot of cash for a really nice light. But for now, im just going to stick with my simple p7 3D Maglite, and my Ultrafire 18650.
> 
> 
> What do you use your flashlight for?




All those things and much more. I use my light at work to quickly read server labels through smoked plexiglass cabinet doors, read fine print serial numbers on servers in racks and other dimly lit places, cable tracing (often under a desk or raised floor), finding small parts that have fallen on the floor (some were first launched at high speed across the room , Walking in parking lots/streets to see where my feet are going as well as to visually announce myself to maniacal 'toon vehicles, assembling/cleaning/maintaining/shooting guns. My bathroom light is slaved to an exhaust fan, so I usually leave it off and use flashlight ceiling bounce instead. Preserves night vision too.

I have found that cars usually respond best when I point my 200-400 lumen light at the ground and swing my arms naturally while walking. The moving spot of light really grabs attention without being aggressive, and they can more easily guage distance to the lit area than if I point the light directly at them. However, some drivers are too busy with their cell phone or other distractions, and a good photon torpedo is required to get them to look outside the cockpit "OMG a truck must be pointing at me!"


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 3, 2010)

w00t! I just made flashaholic!

That's a GOOD thing, isn't it?


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Mar 3, 2010)

Taking out the trash, walking at night, looking in dark areas, checking around campsites...

And today, a slightly new usage... I used my EDC to check inside a drop-box to see if the lab reports had been collected yet as I was handing mine in late. The box was full of reports!


----------



## jhc37013 (Mar 3, 2010)

What do I use my lights for? Anything and everything I possibly can, I just look for a reason. Give me a opening and BAM let their be light.


----------



## Ian2381 (Mar 3, 2010)

Around the house at night, when I go home at night and in occasional camping and backpacking trips.

If there are no other reasons, I make one.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 3, 2010)

The normal day to day (or night to night) needs that everyone has, but mostly wandering around the house and yard where normal folks would just flip a light switch. Late night reading in bed or listening to the radio are also a time when the flashlights come on. And there's nothing better than a bright flashlight for finding that contact lens you dropped on the floor.

Geoff


----------



## Databyter (Mar 3, 2010)

At work (I work nights) I use it to light just about everything you could imagine. Sometimes I need a dimmed LED to read some fine print, Sometimes I need a spot to light a field, sometimes I need a bright flood to light the side of a bldg or alley.

I also take about 100 pictures a night and having a good light makes for a superior picture.


----------



## pilote (Mar 3, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> I only use mine when im in my garage at night, or in my backyard. And occasionally when I go camping or going to the desert over night. Thats pretty much it. If I had a daily use for it I would definitely shell out a lot of cash for a really nice light. But for now, im just going to stick with my simple p7 3D Maglite, and my Ultrafire 18650.
> 
> 
> What do you use your flashlight for?



that pretty much sums it up for me too...i don't really edc one either, though there is a cheap aaa led penlight in laptop briefcase or backpack when i'm out on assignment...

and having said that, i got the best gear to use when i do need it: g2 and g2z's with m60/m60L/m60LF/m60LL, a c3 with a m60 mc-e, a 2d mag (malkoff)...

the g2 m60LL is the only one with batteries because it's the only one that gets used with any regularity...


----------



## strinq (Mar 3, 2010)

Reading after lights out actually...


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Mar 3, 2010)

mostly, i like to annoy my wife and pets.

But seriously, I'm a caver and super bright flashlights are a necessity.


----------



## RobertM (Mar 3, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> What do I use my lights for? Anything and everything I possibly can, I just look for a reason. Give me a opening and BAM let their be light.



This is so true! I'm definitely guilty of this as well. 

It's amazing how often a flashlight comes in handy when you always have one with you. This seems to be something that the "unenlightened" don't understand.

-Robert


----------



## The Hawk (Mar 3, 2010)

I keep a flashlight near the basement stairs and use that rather than turning on basement lights if I am just making a quick trip. 
Of course there are many other uses, but I seem to make several trips to the basement daily.


----------



## rayman (Mar 3, 2010)

I mainly use my flashlight for call my cat before going to bed . I use this occasion to test my lights so I always take another flashlight.

rayman


----------



## drifts1 (Mar 3, 2010)

According to my wife and daughter I mostly signal aliens at night. :candle:


----------



## Jethro (Mar 3, 2010)

What don't I use it for? 

*At work:* I work in commercial construction as a project manager and I use it all the time when I am on a job site and have to look above the ceiling tiles or in a section of the building that the sparky hasn't wired up for temp lights. I also do a lot of walkthroughs for potential jobs I need to put estimates on and often times these buildings are dilapidated spaces with no power or lighting, so having the sun in my pocket has an amazing value to me. 

*At play:* I spend a lot of my free time during the winter on a snowmobile, approx. 3000 miles a season. A good many of these miles are during the long winter nights and when we stop to take a break, or one of the machines breaks, I have my torch burning. In the summer I do a lot of fishing and often on the lake before dawn or after sunset, so I use it all the time there. Also we do a lot of camping and a killer light is invaluable there. 

*At home:* Just this past week we had a 3 day power outage at my house due to a nasty windstorm- real happy to have a good light on me. I also use it to check on the dog in our large, fenced in back yard. I'll also use it to annoy the wife to no end which is one of my favorite pastimes.

My light is a Surefire LX2.


----------



## kelmo (Mar 3, 2010)

Lighting up the dark!!!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 3, 2010)

drifts1 said:


> According to my wife and daughter I mostly signal aliens at night. :candle:



:laughing: I've lasered the moon a few times with the same thing in mind.

Geoff


----------



## noisebeam (Mar 3, 2010)

99% - Cycling headlight
1% - Harvesting vegetables in the garden after work
0% - As emergency light when camping/hiking (I had yet to use it as I prefer no light or candlelantern)


----------



## TheChief (Mar 3, 2010)

I work security and emergency services at an industrial facility and half the time I work it is night shifts, so a good light is essential. Making security patrols, getting out of the vehicle to check something out in a dark area, my light gets used several times a night. Also great for lighting up the deer population that lives in the wooded acreage of our property 

On my days off, I'm a volunteer fire chief/EMT and I always have one of my better lights standing by on the dresser. When I get paged out to a call at night it goes in my pocket as I'm leaving and almost always gets used on the emergency scene. 

I carry a regular holster-sized light at work (currently a Streamlight Strion LED) and a smaller AAA light for daily carry (which is also clipped in my shirt pocket when I'm at work). 

That in addition to the usual household applications, and whatever other excuse I can find to use one :thumbsup:


----------



## DoctaDink (Mar 3, 2010)

Mostly to assist my aging vision. Eg: looking for things in the car, under the desk, in dark cabinets etc (where I use to be able to see, but where now a bit more light is needed). Yesterday's use included looking under a desk for wire connections on the back of my computer/speakers. Slipping into the bedroom after lights out (so as not to disturb my wife), looking under the hood in the carport.


----------



## mrartillery (Mar 3, 2010)

Mostly general uses such as walking outside at night (im in the country, no street lights), occasional camping, but mostly just showing off. Makes me smile like a kid with a new toy to hear friends say "what the hell do you need with a flashlight that bright?"


----------



## Brigadier (Mar 3, 2010)

Usually scanning my car and surrounding area when going out to in the AM/PM for work/home, when it is dark.

Frightening the $*&@ out of would be landscaping light thieves: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/262484 :twothumbs

And generally annoying my coworkers with the strobe. :devil:


----------



## mrartillery (Mar 3, 2010)

Brigadier said:


> Usually scanning my car and surrounding area when going out to in the AM/PM for work/home, when it is dark.
> 
> Frightening the $*&@ out of would be landscaping light thieves: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/262484 :twothumbs
> 
> And generally annoying my coworkers with the strobe. :devil:



So you do that to huh?

I have a friend who is really into Fenix's, ive always prefered incans, he pisses everyone off with that friggin strobe, and thinks its the funniest thing ever, lol.


----------



## Cataract (Mar 3, 2010)

I use mostly ONE light at work (looking inside machines and darks areas, sometimes just poking at the odd light meter that doesn't seem to respond properly)

I use the rest for camping a few weeks per year, hiking (just to use my lights and do some beamshot comparisons) and getting up at night 'cause I hate to be blinded when I wake up. 

Once in a while I'll need one to look in the car trunk (no light in there) or find something that rolled under the fridge or desk.


----------



## msap (Mar 3, 2010)

cop work mostly.


----------



## MrGman (Mar 3, 2010)

My number one "usage" of flashlights turns out is to make videos about flashlights. Haven't had a power failure in years.


----------



## Brian321 (Mar 3, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> So you do that to huh?
> 
> I have a friend who is really into Fenix's, ive always prefered incans, he pisses everyone off with that friggin strobe, and thinks its the funniest thing ever, lol.


 I love using the strobe to annoy the hell out of my younger brother while he is playing x box. Speaking of which im gonna go do that right now


----------



## derangboy (Mar 3, 2010)

Checking horses in the barn at night. During the winter months, doing chores outside.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have found them very helpful at work for checking unlit truck dash switches and things during night operation.

Ive left two lights out in my garages.They have been a big help out there.

I also prefer to use my lights late at night for going to other rooms here.

Its very good to know I now have plenty of light if we catch a power outage.
Ill probably rig something up for night use on my new mountain bike .

I should probably keep one around my motorcycle for emergency use.
Flashlights just make life better.:twothumbs


----------



## ghostguy6 (Mar 3, 2010)

Most of my lights are or have been duty lights. They see everything from night patrols to traffic control to... ah hem " tire thumping"


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Mar 3, 2010)

I first started EDCing my 2 AA Mini-Maglite over 10 years ago when I was working in a manufacturing area and I used to use it to set up the CNC cutting machines. That was when I really discovered the usefulness of having a light always by my side.

Now I use my lights for just about anything and everything whenever the sun goes down or I'm in a dark room.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Mar 3, 2010)

Most of my flashlight usage falls into three categories. I have a very bright, tight, custom made cyan thrower that goes outside with me for one brief task once every night -- but it only gets turned on for a few seconds every other month. Inside, when my eyes are not dark adapted I use lights with an output between an old Infinity and an old ARC AAA for navigation and task lighting. *Most of my portable light use* is when I'm dark adapted or very nearly so and for that I prefer a covert nose, NV green Photon Freedom running on a cr2032 for half the stock voltage and brightness. Even on high it's really too dim to use unless I'm dark adapted or close.


----------



## tomwoh (Mar 3, 2010)

Mostly bringing in the horses at night, 2nd would be for night mountain bike rides with the wife. TK40 while big really lights up the trail. Depending on the coyote I can scare it off with the light.


----------



## The Shang (Mar 3, 2010)

I use my lights to reverse what is known as "darkness". I carry a light on me at all times, or within arms reach at all times. And I mean ALL times.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 3, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> w00t! I just made flashaholic!
> 
> That's a GOOD thing, isn't it?


 


Not to yer' Wallet, it isn't !



_


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 3, 2010)

MrGman said:


> Haven't had a power failure in years.


When I didn't have many lights, the power seemed to go out all the time.

Now that the house is full of them, the power rarely goes out, and if it does, it's during the daytime


----------



## gcbryan (Mar 4, 2010)

I mainly have them for special reasons that don't happen

I have a single Cr123 light in my car for just in case. I have a single AAA that I carry in my pocket fairly often for just in case.

I also have a 18650 XP-G for just in case I need bright continuous light.

Other than taking out the trash at night or walking around the neighborhood at night I don't use a light on a regular basis.

But I have one for ... just in case 

The only legitimate (frequent) use for a light is as a dive light.

After coming to this board I bought a laser and I can't even claim the use for that is ... just in case.


----------



## motorwerks (Mar 4, 2010)

drifts1 said:


> According to my wife and daughter I mostly signal aliens at night. :candle:


My Wife swears I'm afraid of the dark!!!:sick2:


----------



## Matteblack (Mar 4, 2010)

"I have a very bright, tight, custom made cyan thrower that goes outside with me for one brief task once every night -- but it only gets turned on for a few seconds every other month. "

Ok, I'm curious......


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Mar 4, 2010)

Matteblack said:


> "I have a very bright, tight, custom made cyan thrower that goes outside with me for one brief task once every night -- but it only gets turned on for a few seconds every other month. "
> 
> Ok, I'm curious......





gcbryan said:


> I mainly have them for special reasons that don't happen...


When my wife is on her way home I go out to meet her. I carry a cell phone, a GMRS radio, the thrower and depending on what kind of events are happening in town that night, sometimes *other things.* Once in a blue moon I may see something on the block that requires further investigation. That is what the tight, bright, cyan light is for. If I don't like what I see I can use the cell phone or GMRS radio to wave her off into a holding pattern until it is resolved.

The bottom line is that I use the cyan light every night but I rarely _turn it on._

Upon reflecting on my experiences during the *six week* power blackout in New Orleans that followed Hurricane Katrina it occurred to me that that there were perhaps *three or four times* in that entire period when I really wished that I could put a serious, tight spot of light on something way out there *for just a second or two.* After it was all over I had a light custom made 'to spec' to do just that. It was worth every penny -- and it hasn't even saved anyone's life yet.


----------



## Flashlites R Us (Mar 5, 2010)

After I am told to "go to sleep" I use my light for reading comic books under my blanket................


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Mar 5, 2010)

Flashlites R Us said:


> After I am told to "go to sleep" I use my light for reading comic books under my blanket................



Oh man, I used to do that all the time! Mostly novels, but same idea. I wonder what I used for that, probably my MIA Mini-Maglite. Must have gone through a lot of batteries with it!


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 5, 2010)

I happened to have my EDC XL100 with me when using the toilet today...the light switch is on the outside, next to the bathroom light switch. As you can probably already imagine, the lights were turned off on me, and the toilet was plunged into complete darkness. 83 lumens (maybe a little less...was a bit dimmer than usual, and it turned out that the AAA's were down to 1.1V each) of ceiling bounce was enough for me to proceed with :toilet:. :thumbsup:


----------



## rikvee (Mar 5, 2010)

I am a soundman, working in dimly-lit venues, sometimes 
during lighting setups that ironically require complete darkness.
This is an excuse for me to walk around like a geek with 
a flashlight around my neck at all times 
I've been doing this since the MiniMag came out in late 1983.
Consequently I've learned to make good use of little lights 
everywhere I go:

- lining up keys in doors & vehicles
- rummaging through purses, bags, boxes
- finding dropped items on floors full of litter
- reading anything anywhere
- going out to the cinema
- checking out what the hell it is I'm eating
(great for not swallowing a mouthful of wasabi by mistake)
- checking out items behind glass displays in stores
- lighting up house numbers and street names at night
- seeing how much dust there is everywhere....


----------



## irlmarko (Mar 5, 2010)

Identifying leak sources, lighting up labels to confirm naming, lighting a darkened area while someone else is working with their two hands. Basic stuff.


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 5, 2010)

I used mostly my light from house to the car and vice versa coz I park on the street. I also used it as a candle at night everyday since they are running on eneloops.


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 6, 2010)

-Surefires get the most use. General use at home and in the garage. At work inspecting telecommunications equipment. A2-red sees nightstand duty.
-Mags are for incan mods.
-DX junk for LED mods
-Fenix E0 dart on my keyring for finding keyholes in the dark
-Halogen and HID spotlights for cloud cooking


----------



## Erasmus (Mar 6, 2010)

I mainly use my flashlights for poking dead animals.


----------



## Stevie (Mar 6, 2010)

I use an old Tikka XP with a red filter for astronomy in the local park (darkest place I can find in our city without having to drive out of town).

I use a Olight T10 (great little thrower) for lighting up any dodgy looking kids who get too close to my car whilst I am observing. They get such a shock ha ha, they must be thinking "why is this car parked here alone in the dark - I'll just take a look see if there is anything worth knicking". Then - "sh*t where's all that light coming from - scarper!"

:devil:


----------



## Burgess (Mar 6, 2010)

Cute !


_


----------



## EvilLithiumMan (Mar 7, 2010)

I mostly use my lights to explain why I have no money.


----------



## Alex K. (Mar 8, 2010)

I usually use my 4C Kel-Lite for locking up the house at night. It is also nice to have the heft of that guy with me when I take walks in the middle of the night if I can't sleep. It's wierd but my go-to light is twice as old as me!


----------



## McAllan (Mar 8, 2010)

Besides the usual things such as doing small necessary repair jobs at night on car or bicycle I use them in the summer time when riding my bicycle at very dark roads with no street lights. I have dynamo lights on the bike but they're just about enough for me to see enough of the road ahead but they don't point in the direction I want to if I spot something else or just want to shine over the fields for animals etc.
So for me to better see I typically bring abound a light. Since I'm typically not riding for more than 5 km I've no problem in holding it in my hands so I can point in any direction I want fast. I really enjoy to get a glimpse of the animal life as I passes by or even stop to watch. Hares (jackrabbits) are my favorites because I have a soft point for long eared fellas and have a bunny at home :kiss:
Unfortunately many drivers don't see a need to turn down the headlights for a bicycle since they usually can't blind them as revenge - but I'm different they quickly understand :laughing:

And this winter my lights got some other use they aren't accustomed to. Hiking into *abandoned industrial buildings** as a friend of mine and me discovered some in our near by neighborhood (someone else had already broken the doors and windows for us). Quite spooky experience - especially in a previously flooded but now dry basement :candle:

*Please check your local laws about that one - and of course it's on your own risk - I can't be responsible of what you people out there are doing. Where I live it's very small crime just to be there so if it was not you breaking the doors and windows and it's obviously abandoned you'll most likely just be asked to leave the place and if the owner or police want to pursue the case (which they most likely wont) you're just given a small fine.


----------



## jankj (Mar 9, 2010)

Mcallan: If you bike with a helmet then you could try strapping a flashlight on top of that. Hands free really rocks for biking! I also use a twofish lock block for mounting lights on the handle bars. That works really great untill you want to spot something that is not in your direction of travel. 

If you don't use a helmet then you have these options: 
- The niteize headband (besides strapping on a bike helmet this is the best solution I've found for putting a handheld on your head) 

- A regular headlamp (which typically are weak and boring compared to handhelds) 

- A high powered headlamp (which are either absurdely expensive, of questionable quality or something you have to make yourself). 


I mostly use my quark mini for all small lights tasks and my regular quarks for biking, skiing and running.


----------



## McAllan (Mar 9, 2010)

jankj said:


> Mcallan: If you bike with a helmet then you could try strapping a flashlight on top of that. Hands free really rocks for biking!



Yes. Have thought about that. But my laziness combined with my riding style - I'm not one of those extreme speed maniacs on racing bikes or off-road guys.... An LD20 or LD10 is actually quite easy holding in your hands like a cigar. I've really no problem with that. Optimal no but again my laziness  I'll probably buy a headband next time I come near one.

I'd also really like to bring my TK40 when summer comes around but holding that one in hands is not an option. Don't want to mount it on the handle bars as it then will receive a bit more chocks than I'd like for such an expensive light. And an oversize headband is perhaps also a bit too much but probably doable. Wonder if someone has made a mount to it can sit on the shoulder like a parrot? That would be nice. One thing for sure. Don't want to mount any lithium or LiIon lights near my head  even though similar output to the TK40 can be had in a little lighter/smaller package.


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 9, 2010)

:hahaha: I know Flying Turtle uses LF3XT to scratch his scalp.


----------



## Jeffa (Mar 9, 2010)

I always carry a flashlight and have needed them for various reasons from lights going out in a resaturant to finding a cat up a tree at night. You just never know.

I have them all over the house and in every vehicle. I got several of those that fit in the cigarette lighter of the vehicle. They are especially handy.


----------



## wingnut86 (Mar 9, 2010)

To see things in the dark. Mostly outside.


----------



## SmurfTacular (Mar 9, 2010)

Jeffa said:


> I always carry a flashlight and have needed them for various reasons from lights going out in a resaturant to finding a cat up a tree at night. You just never know.
> 
> I have them all over the house and in every vehicle. I got several of those that fit in the cigarette lighter of the vehicle. They are especially handy.


 
Can you reccomend any LED ones?

I had an incandecent one for the longest time that was pathetic as far as brightness


----------



## degarb (Mar 9, 2010)

There is the not so obvious uses.

I really don't see how anyone could vacuum or dust inside house or inside your car, even in daylight without a headlamp. Like brushing your teethe without flossing: it is gross if you know better.

Just getting ready for work goes faster in morning with headlamp as everything is more easily retrieved. 

You can do a better job at hand washing dishes. Or even diapering.

In short, most things go faster and of higher quality indoors (even if you have bright lights that cannot take advantage of a headlamp's advantage) and working on cloudy days inside a porch area, with a good quality good cri headlamp or even a lux1, for most things.


I have seen 65 year old guys do better detail work and have better eyesight without wearing reading glasses than 20/20 certified 19 year olds who wouldn't wear a headlamp, only fixed lighting. If it weren't a simple $20-$100 headlamp, and $4000 glasses that guaranteed a worker super eyesight, even in dark, they couldn't keep those glasses on the shelves. But mention a headlamp, and you get, "I'm not a coal miner."


----------



## degarb (Mar 9, 2010)

Jethro said:


> What don't I use it for?
> 
> *At work:* I work in commercial construction as a project manager and I use it all the time when I am on a job site and have to look above the ceiling tiles or in a section of the building that the sparky hasn't wired up for temp lights. I also do a lot of walkthroughs for potential jobs I need to put estimates on and often times these buildings are dilapidated spaces with no power or lighting, so having the sun in my pocket has an amazing value to me.




On a large sprawling job, like a school, fixed lighting for seeing real color/textural detail, or just in dark corners/rooms, doesn't work. But then it pisses me off that they make you wear hard hats which are for looks, not safety. Since if you are on such a project, a bike helmet would be far more useful. Also, my good headlamps don't easily attach easily to hardhats. So, everyone must stumble around near blind without option to bend around for real balance, else the hard hat tumbles to ground. No protection if you fall off the step ladder. 

The few that wear headlamps are using some cheap 3 AAA 12 lumen lights,that don't go much good, but are about the only lights that can attach to the helmet easily.


----------



## LeeDeaton (Mar 9, 2010)

The activity that lets me use my flashlight most would be my late night geocaching endeavors. It tends to attract a lot of law enforcement attention though, I can't imagine why. Rummaging around buildings and parks at 2 AM is suspicious?
I also do a lot of computer repair work, and a nice bright light is essential when you're contorted oddly under some person's gross desk area. Lots of dust and spiders.
The area I live in is rather stormy, and at least once a year we have a good 3-5 day power outage. Except this year, which is the first year I actually have more than just a mini-mag. Arg.
From time to time I babysit my 3 year old niece, and being as how she is 3, she loses toys constantly in the strangest places (Why was there a puzzle piece in the fridge?).
I also use my lights to look like a crazy person around my friends and family.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Mar 11, 2010)

i use my lights mostly for spotting the odd mosquito that comes univited into my home. :candle:


----------



## GregWormald (Mar 12, 2010)

Flashlights can be USED????????????

Greg


----------



## Burgess (Mar 13, 2010)

i use 'em for WhiteWall Hunting.

:candle:

_


----------



## Roger999 (Mar 14, 2010)

Most of the time I'm using my light so I don't step on the dozens of big crickets that are attracted to my house .


----------



## Mark620 (Mar 14, 2010)

I use my EDC lights all the time to help me see something that I want to see...besides most things are covered except maybe, caving with them...


----------



## umc (Mar 14, 2010)

I "mostly" use my flashlights for getting around the house at night so I don't have to turn on the lights. Makes it easy to go to the bathroom, check on the baby, check to make sure the doors are locked, etc. I use my Kroma on low red but lately have been using the Quark 123 on moonlight mode. These don't ruin my night vision nor does it wake anyone up so it's a great use of flashlights.

I've been carrying a light on me for a very long time now and use them for anything and everything. I do IT work so I use them to check ports on the back of a computer under a desk, to check a jack ID behind a desk, to running wire up above ceiling tiles etc. When grilling out at night I use a flashlight to check that what I'm cooking is done.

I use them for camping and getting around the neighborhood at night as well as checking for anything odd that may go on at night in the neighborhood.

I'm also a firefighter so I have a Surefire G2L on my helmet with a Malkoff M60L in there and a Surefire 6PL with a Malkoff m60 in it on my bunker coat. I use the helmet light almost all of the time on night calls.

As far as my EDC light is concerned I use it quite a bit on medical calls for better lighting a vein for starting an IV, or just checking things in a home. I used my Fenix P2D (EDC at the time) on a medical call where their power was out, put the P2D on turbo and tailstanded it on a counter and lit up the whole living room which allowed us to work. Now that I'm carrying a RA Clicky with the looooooooooow option I will be able to check pupils with it.

I try and use my lights as much as possible and the above are just a few examples of how I use them.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Mar 14, 2010)

Daily use: walking the dog morning & night. Currently using a modded 2D [email protected] [2x18650 - R2 w/ aspheric]. Just finished a 2C w/ WW Q5 2x 18650. 

Work: I do industrial inspections so I use a variety of lights to look for chemical leaks, spills, illegal drain connections, etc. Currently use a modded [email protected] 3AA w/ a Q5. Trying to find a way to order some Romisen N3s from SB.


----------



## TKC (Mar 15, 2010)

*I use mine to look around in the backyard for critters, before letting the dog out. We have coyotes around here. I use my light to walk to the mail box, which is down the street. I use my light all the time.*


----------



## Johan13 (Mar 15, 2010)

I use mine for general stuff such as camping and walks in the dark. However, I also plan on using mine as a makeshift bikelight as well. Thirdly, I think they make a good self defense tool if ever needed


----------



## SmurfTacular (Mar 16, 2010)

Johan13 said:


> I use mine for general stuff such as camping and walks in the dark. However, I also plan on using mine as a makeshift bikelight as well. Thirdly, I think they make a good self defense tool if ever needed



really? how does that work?


----------



## carlo1958 (Jul 24, 2011)

I am a Senior Project Manager in the Curtain Wall industry and I have several flashlights that I use for the following:

1. Walking into Construction Buildings Sites where most areas are dark and a flashlight is a safety tool to avoid falling into unprotected holes (believe me sometimes there can be) 
2. Performance Test (structural) where I mostly use the flashlight to check for water leakages or failures in the structure in the darkness of the testing room.
3. Inspections for finished works 
4. power failure in the site office
5. trying to find small items fallen on a floor (chance of success almost 100%)
6. power failure at home (not often luckily)
7. finding things in my bag (full of junk) as the flashlight is always in my pocket
8. walking late night in the streets. (very safe here but still some roads are really dark)
9. reading map in my car
10. finding stuff in the car trunk
11. Many other applications

I have 10 flashlights and 3 are on delivery shipment. Different application for each as sometimes I need a strong spot and sometimes I need a wide flooding light.

Happy lighting to everyone


----------



## KillyMcGee (Jul 25, 2011)

I use my 4Sevens AA every day for things like looking for stuff in the morning around the house instead of turning on lights to pulling cable in a server rack. 

My SF 6p's are used nightly when mosquito hunting (easier to find one with a flashlight than with overhead light on)


----------



## IcantC (Jul 25, 2011)

White wall hunting and making sure my lights have no rings


----------



## richpalm (Jul 25, 2011)

Dog walking-love night walks. Getting around house. Finding stuff-you'd be surprised how much they get used during the day. Also for peeing the dogs at night before bed. White walling! 

Rich


----------



## 4runnin (Jul 25, 2011)

whats up guys?

I'm new here, I was referred by someone from another forum though. I own a few lights, cheap(er) ones but I'm definitely into the hobby! I mostly use mine at work as a building engineer. At home I use them to walk the dog or just lighten up the yard while he goes outside. 
My lights are on the cheaper side of the scale but still very bright compared to what other guys at work have. I always get the "where the hell did you get that thing?" questions when I'm using it lol  A lot of people have no idea whats out there. I joined this place to learn more and hopefully build a custom soon


----------



## glockriver (Jul 27, 2011)

My pocket light is used for reading menus and such in restaurants with not enough light. My SF G2 and SL Scorpion for outside nighttime anything from walking to the car to scanning the lake for beaver to looking for dropped stuff.


----------



## Vootman (Jul 27, 2011)

Camping, hiking, biking, looking for stuff in my underlit storage room, working on cars/motorcycles. And, on a recent trip to Baja, spotlighting the bats that were hanging under our eaves. That was cool!


----------



## pumps (Aug 26, 2021)

Until covid I was doing appliance repair as a part time gig. Plenty of uses there. But I've also been a firefighter for 31 years. On all kinds of calls, wrecks at night, ems calls , lighting up a patient so we can see a vein to get an IV started. Walking the dogs.


----------



## thermal guy (Aug 26, 2021)

I find I mostly use my lights to see when it’s dark😁


----------



## Poppy (Aug 27, 2021)

It seems that wherever I use a light most often, I have one within arms reach. I have a few in a drawer in my desk, and grab any one of them to look into the unlit closet next to it. It gets used a couple times a week.

I have a maglite led solitaire resting on top of the heating system thermostat, that I use to check what temp it is set at before I go to bed. 

I have a light in the shed to look into the dark corners of the shed, maybe once every other week.


----------



## Olumin (Aug 27, 2021)

to check for monsters under my bed.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 27, 2021)

Olumin said:


> to check for monsters under my bed.


If you follow the Monsters Inc. movies, they aren't scary anymore; they get better credits when they make kids laugh! So you only need to check, if you are looking for a good laugh.


----------



## sonofjesse (Aug 27, 2021)

Lot of everyday tasks. Something falls in a dark corner, going to and from the car at night. IF you have pets, walking pets is a good one. 

So many use cases.


----------



## Dave_H (Aug 27, 2021)

My "collection" such that it is consists of an assortment of cheap(er)/lower output lights in various places. Rarely is illumination over large area/distance needed around the house. Need is lessened by lots of fixed nightlights, ac and battery, scattered around, plus solar garden lighting outside and some inside on window sills.

As with others I sometimes avoid turning on ac lights at night when moving around, checking things etc. Basement has motion-detector lights but need a flashlight initially to get down there.

My electronic water meter has a small solar panel to activate display, when I read it monthly. Bright flashlight does the trick.

In addition, small local adjustable flashlight source is good for working on equipment, especially reading component part numbers which usually also need some magnification. Some product labels are small and difficult to read but usually OK with additional light.

One case where a high power flashlight was useful: power-line fuse blew at 2am. I used it to check pole transformer in neighbour's back yard before calling the utility; fortunately no sign it was the problem (smoke, sparks, burn marks etc.), no need to call fire dept.

Dave


----------



## 3_gun (Aug 27, 2021)

I use my light(s) often because I'm lazy. Got more than a few of the CPF bulbs around & I hate that they've got to "warm up" to get full brightness so I'll often just use my light to grab something out of a drawer/off a shelf. Older fridge w/a burned out bulb, grab a light. But those are all short run time uses, I really build up the hours doing estate/garage/junk sales. Just yesterday was in an older home/basement/garage for 2hrs, 90min of which I was using my light between 30-300L. I try to hit 3 or more a week depending on weather & drive time. Worst or best case; spent 5hrs at a sale with 3 "barns" & the house, none with power. Had to swap batteries to finish that day.


----------



## richbuff (Aug 27, 2021)

To put me in a good mood with the most amount of flood lumens per unit size of the flashlight. It only takes a few seconds for that to happen, so I don’t care about runtime or throw. But I have a few flashlights that do those two things, just in case I ever need them for that.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 28, 2021)

To me the flashlight is a tool. Now most people I know do not have pliers, vice grips, screw drivers and such just laying around the house. And I would suppose the same is true with flashlights. The Mrs and I are contantly tinkering with something or other so it's not unusual to see a pair of wire cutters, scissors or a precision screwdriver set on my coffee table where most would have a book or a magazine. Same with a flashlight. 

So living in 2021 with the advent of $5 flashlights we have several users around the house that if they work, cool. If not eh, no biggy. Then there are the good ones. The ones pretty much work without fail year after year. 

As I've gotten older I often use them to illuminate objects such as instructions, packaging and items with small print instead of turning on an overhead light after dark. I used to use a BiC lighter. That should say how little extra light I'm used to so I don't need or use really bright flashlights very often. When I do it's usually in the day time to peer into the engine bay of an automobile, see into a dark manhole/crevice of some sort or that sort of thing.


----------

